# 39 out of 189???



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We've got 39 votes for the week so far, just barely putting us in the lead, but we've had 189 logged-in visitors just today!
A great many of those 189 are new members who found FishForums via Aquarank, so it's obviously helpful & important.

39 votes over two days out of about 300 logins in that same time.
Why aren't you voting?

If all of you people were to take the 11 seconds out of your busy schedules needed to vote, we would have a devastating lead and be set for the week.
11 seconds. That's all it takes on my slow dial-up machine, so it's probably even faster for most of you.

Up at the top of the main page, next to that little box where you log in, is a red white & blue banner for Aquarank saying "vote for this website."
--Right-click it.
--Click "open in a new window."
--Once IN that new window, click the link that says "Vote for this site."
--The screen will change again, and once it does so, just "X"-out of that window, closing it.

You'll be right back where you started, looking at the main page, ready to sift through the posts, which have gotten much more numerous since we started this campaign of voting. 
More votes from you mean more people coming to FishForums, which means more posts being made, which means more nifty info for you to read & learn, faster answers to your questions, and more potential new friends for you to make.

So VOTE already! You have everything to gain and nothing to lose but 11 seconds. Is 11 seconds too high a price to pay for all you get in return? Of course not. 
You are members of the #1 fishy site on the web. Isn't that cool? Don't let it all slip away now that we've finally made it!
Thanks, and not just for voting, but also for simply being here & making FishForums a better community for us all.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

The icon doesn't always show up for me, so sometimes I have to look up an old post that has the link in it. What if members, or atleast the Mods put the banner/ link in their signatures, so that it can't be missed?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

the first thing I do every morning at 630am is vote..


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

there i voted, sorry took me so long

wait you can vote more than once???


----------



## PapaBear6801 (Mar 29, 2006)

My vote is in... this site is great!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

SpoiledFishies said:


> wait you can vote more than once???


Once per day/location/ip address depending on how your system is set up.


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

I think you're putting too much stock in the whole voting thing.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I vote..everyday. But honestly I have to agree, everyone is starting to take aquarank a little too seriously. We have enough members and people looking at the forums already. Make a little reminder here and there asking us to vote, but instead there's a couple topics a week about it, heck when we got to number one there was like 5 topics!

Half of the other forums out there have withdrawed there sites for aquarank a long time ago and they're doiing just fine. SOme like aquaticpredators even hate aquarank and find it useless. Lol I only use it for my forum because it's just started and I get a few people here and there look at my site. Not enough to provide much of a change in members but it's free advertising.

Ah well, kinda negative but im kinda in a negative modd right now lol.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah, but being #1 on aquarank certainly doesn't hurt... especially since the members we do get usually know what they are talking about.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Gotta have something to do everyday! Besides if stay in number one, IMO only a matter of time until we get commercial sponsors on this site, now wouldn't that be cool! Sponsors like Nike, Adida's, Pepsi,


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

sponsors like Tetra, Jungle labs, and Hartz would be nice to.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o yea them too, thanx for the fixins Doc! 

Be a bad day in hell if wal-mart showed up wanting to sponsor :lol:


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

As long as it doesn't turn into being like some (use to be #1's) that have so many 
very noisy irritating pop-ups, and so many banners and adds you can't even 
see the site any more. That's even commercialism takes the fun out of it. And 
I don't know about you, but I come here for the fun of it. :fun:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you work the sponsorship right you turn it into contests. People dont mind seeing products when they are getting a chance to win it. Everyone loves freebies


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

salt... you say 80 votes out of 300 logins, does it count everytime i loggin? i pop on and off of here 5 or 6 times an hour. is each one counted, versus me voting one time that day? just curious...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> The icon doesn't always show up for me, so sometimes I have to look up an old post that has the link in it. What if members, or atleast *the Mods put the banner/ link in their signatures, so that it can't be missed*?


V V V V V V V V V V V


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Level, If you clean your cookies, temps & History it does


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you clean your cookies by dipping them in a nice cold glass of milk? I prefer choclate chip over oreos. How bout you?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i tried cleaning my cookies with a pressure washer, it turned out pretty bad. poor cookies. it was a masacre.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I cant vote till I get home from schooooool.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Oatmeal Raisin with a BIG glass of cold milk


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i vote 10 times a day fyi.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Dang guys...Pirahna-fury is beating us by about 30 votes


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i know its crazy i think they like spam voting worse then i am


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

179 members have logged on today, but we only got some 30 votes out of them. Now we're getting spanked by a frickin' pirahna site? Whatsamatta wif you peeples?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Back to #1


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah...that's more like it!


----------

